# Check valves



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey, does anybody use check valves on your air pumps? If so do the actually work? What brand do you use? 
Thanks


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I've got stainless steel ones from ebay on my co2 and some cheap plastic ones I picked up from JL on an air pump, both work. If the pump is higher then the tank you don't really need one though.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I use stainless steel one from Canadian Aquatic CANADIAN AQUATICS


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

i use the clear plastic ones from the pet store, not sure what brand. they work good. and if you air pump is below water level you need one if the power goes out. you might get away without one for a bit, but not worth the chance for a 2 or 3 dollar piece.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I got ten of them off ebay for less than $3, postage included. They seem to work alright.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Yep, I use 2 diff. type of plastic ones,they really are a must if using air pumps.They work, Gives you peace of mind in case of power failures.


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Perfect going to pick myself some tomorrow. Thanks guys


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I don't trust anyone of them. That $2 goes a long way on protecting the expensive pump or regulator.


----------

